# deserted island top 5 slingshot list



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

5 milbro original
4 trumark ws-1
3 wham-o powermaster c. 1975
2 marksman 3070
1 anything from Joerg (W, H, Backpacker, etc.)

reply with your list!


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

1. Bunny Buster double ergo
2. Flatband's universal ergo
3. Jorge's backpack
4. Catapult by Fish
5. Original Wham-O hunter


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

Hunter (of course!)
flatband custom
bunny buster
any by wildman
any by jorg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

1. Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro
2. Any by Jorg
3. Fish Hunter or Flatband Ergo
4. Dankung OTT
5. Trumark FS-1


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

First a Tree fork, then Board cut, then Saunders Hawk II, then Saunders Falcon II, and last the Saunders wrist Rocket Pro. All with Black Mamba bands because they will last up to 25 times as long in a UV and heat environment. Tex


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> First a Tree fork, then Board cut, then Saunders Hawk II, then Saunders Falcon II, and last the Saunders wrist Rocket Pro. All with Black Mamba bands because they will last up to 25 times as long in a UV and heat environment. Tex


interesting insight on the Mamba bands, but do you get to take .50 call balls also? Mamba's pouches are only accurate with these as advertised.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> First a Tree fork, then Board cut, then Saunders Hawk II, then Saunders Falcon II, and last the Saunders wrist Rocket Pro. All with Black Mamba bands because they will last up to 25 times as long in a UV and heat environment. Tex


interesting insight on the Mamba bands, but do you get to take .50 call balls also? Mamba's pouches are only accurate with these as advertised.
[/quote]
I assume if you are on a Desert Island (unless its in the mall







) that you would be shooting whatever you can find. I also assume if you use a tree fork or a board cut that you keep the tips real smooth. I also assume if you are using a Hawk or Falcon that you would also protect them from rust. Hmmmm, A Trumark S-9 might make a good choice, but salt also works on aluminum. Tex


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

I am only ranking slingshots that I have shot.
5- Bunny Buster widow maker
4- Trumark FS- 1
3- Camo Dankung
2- Bunny Buster Pocket shooter
1- Flatband universal ergo
JT


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> First a Tree fork, then Board cut, then Saunders Hawk II, then Saunders Falcon II, and last the Saunders wrist Rocket Pro. All with Black Mamba bands because they will last up to 25 times as long in a UV and heat environment. Tex


Why do you choose a tree fork over a board cut? Do you mean board cut with extended forks, or normal size forks?


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

Just one. I'd want a Crosman slingshot.

Their frame is made of steel. I could use that in hopes to make fire if flint is available. Using the steel frame I could fashion that into a crude fish / small game fork spear. Then I's take the tubes and find a good tree branch and try to fashion a harpoon to assist with spear fishing. Else use the bands to help control any bleeding if I were to be injured.

I wouldn't take an aluminium or wooden slingshot. Not much to work with survival wise.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

christopher said:


> Just one. I'd want a Crosman slingshot.
> 
> Their frame is made of steel. I could use that in hopes to make fire if flint is available. Using the steel frame I could fashion that into a crude fish / small game fork spear. Then I's take the tubes and find a good tree branch and try to fashion a harpoon to assist with spear fishing. Else use the bands to help control any bleeding if I were to be injured.
> 
> I wouldn't take an aluminium or wooden slingshot. Not much to work with survival wise.


Have you made spark with it? This only really works with high carbons teel that is hardened.


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Just one. I'd want a Crosman slingshot.
> 
> Their frame is made of steel. I could use that in hopes to make fire if flint is available. Using the steel frame I could fashion that into a crude fish / small game fork spear. Then I's take the tubes and find a good tree branch and try to fashion a harpoon to assist with spear fishing. Else use the bands to help control any bleeding if I were to be injured.
> 
> I wouldn't take an aluminium or wooden slingshot. Not much to work with survival wise.


Have you made spark with it? This only really works with high carbons teel that is hardened.
[/quote]

The old ones did when I was a kid. Not sure any more. And even if they didn't, I could make a great deal more use with the steel provided over aluminium or wood. If I still wanted a slingshot, I'd just use the tubes and find a fork branch to work with.

Maybe instead I'd want one of those slingshot with an ammo compartment to hold a magnesium, flint, and steel. That would make life easier if survival was on the line.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Unfortunately for you, I believe the only one like that currently available is the folding Trumark. It is made of aluminium and plastic, if not impervious it is more resistant to corrosion than steel. If allowed to keep a kit inside, or this my only item, I would choose this one with Saunders Black Mamba bands, as Tex said they are highly UV and heat resistant. That makes them golden, if not magnum. If I were not allowed a kit, it would be a toss up between the Saunders WRP, which is not as prone to corrosion but more easily damaged, or the Hawk that is stronger, but rusts easily in salty humid air.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Assuming a kit is allowed...You could also store a bit of kit in the Trumark S9, but the capacity of the FS-1 would be greater. A tree fork could be improvised so I'll go with the storage space of the the latter, even though the S9 is a stronger unit.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

OK, I need to put in my couple of quarters,(inflation)...not in any particular order:
#1 Tex-Shooting Star
#2 Flatband Ergo
#3 Joerg Slingshot for killing wild hogs and such!
#4 Dankung Jungle Hunter
#5 Geko Ebony with Thera-band gold !!! for killing head-hunter savages!!!








Man this sure gets a guy to thinking about all the great slingshots out there!


----------

